# Global Hotkeys



## Lapppy (May 14, 2015)

Was messing around with the hotkeys in OBS-MP 0.10.0, and it does not seem to support global hotkeys. The window has to be in focus for hotkeys to work properly, which depending on what you are streaming/recording, sort of removes the purpose of hotkeys... :I

Global hotkeys are in the stable OBS 0.651b. Will they / can they be added to OBS MP as well?


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2015)

No no, this actually is a misconception; you have to run obs-mp as an admin to make it work when you're in applications running at a higher security level.  It's a security precaution windows uses.  It's the same exact hotkey detection code the original version of obs had.


----------



## Lapppy (May 14, 2015)

haha, I just figured that out and was about to edit my post :P My bad.


----------

